# Meyer Path Pro



## Deanodmax (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, has anyone seen or purchased a Meyer Path Pro plow for ATV? Just wondering about the quality & how it differs in comparison to a typical blade such as a Cycle Country.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I've looked at them and come away with a few thoughts

Pro's: I like how it's taller on each side (gives the ability for it to act like a country style plow to roll and throw the snow a little ways), appears to be built fairly well (but I don't know for sure, as I've not seen one used or run yet)

Con's: Price (looks like 1,300 and I'm assuming that incorporates the mounting system, at that price it better), the "self angling" option IMO is worthless but it does have "lockable angling" too.

Like I said, I haven't viewed one in person, my only other concern (especially at that price), is if Meyer's has somehow made it more complicated. My past experience with ATV plows is they are pretty much a "fix it yourself" type where you can get parts at a local hardware and with minimal fabrication skills you can pretty much fix anything that breaks on it.

For me though, the price steers me away from it, for under 1 grand, I can get a plow set up and a winch for an ATV from most of the other manufacturers.


----------

